

RIM reportedly agrees to license BlackBerry software to Samsung, HTC and others - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/05/rim-reportedly-agrees-to-license-blackberry-software-to-samsung-htc-and-others/

======
casca
RIM has a few competitive advantages: They are the only company that provides
a secure handset. Their integration with corporate email systems through BES
is unrivaled.

If they license their software to less trusted handsets then they lose the
first. There are companies like Good that are already eroding this for IPhone
users but it has a way to go. It's questionable how long they can last on the
second.

------
spiralpolitik
So basically we arrive at the same point that Apple did in the mid 90s. Will
there be a lazarus like comeback in a couple of years or will the cloners eat
the rest of RIMs already half consumed lunch ?

------
casca
This is a huge shift for Blackberry. It seems that the stifling stranglehold
of Mike Lazaridis may be broken in time to save the company. But I wouldn't
bet on it.

